# Ex-Dividend Dates



## Mozart (7 June 2005)

Where can I find informations which stocks and when they go Ex Dividend ?

Any help would be apreciated, thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (7 June 2005)

*Re: Ex Dividend*

a little un-orthodox, but it gets results - go to google.com.au, and in the search, type in 'Australian companies ex-div' as you see it here - the 1st choice is what you require....happy div collecting


----------



## rozella (8 June 2005)

*Re: Ex Dividend*

Type exdividend into google & have a choice


----------



## serp (9 June 2005)

*Re: Ex Dividend*

au.biz.yahoo.com/
www.stockmarketsblog.com


----------



## ozymick (10 May 2006)

*Dividends*

Hi all

I was looking for a site with which outlines company dividend dates 

Thaanks


----------



## OzFrisky (10 May 2006)

*Re: Dividends*

Try http://www.incomeinvestor.com.au/


----------



## visual (10 May 2006)

*Re: Dividends*

asbsecurities.co.nz
when you register choose asx,that will give you the australian shares :


----------



## RichKid (10 May 2006)

*Re: Dividends*



			
				ozymick said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I was looking for a site with which outlines company dividend dates
> 
> Thaanks




Ozymic,
Try the broker websites or big investment bank sites (eg Macquarie, UBS, Citibank, Comsec). They all have tables or lists. Or for a particular co you can try the co website. Even www.asx.com.au is very good.


----------

